# Looking for a bow.



## BuckShot (Jan 7, 2005)

Does anyone have a Diamond Black Ice, right handed bow, that they are considering selling? I have tried several nice bows but keep coming back to the Black Ice. Send me a PM if you have any leads on a good used bow. Thanks.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

That's a very nice bow..G-Luck


----------

